
Meet Übersicht: A Node.js based monitoring tool on your desktop. - felxh
http://tracesof.net/uebersicht/
======
introex
A bit of feedback: the getting started widget gives you a link but that link
is neither clickable or it's text selectable.

Why not ship default widgets with the main download?

~~~
felxh
Good point indeed, thanks. The problem is of course that widgets are not
clickable by design - you don't want to take over the desktop. Shipping some
default widgets might be a good solution though.

~~~
introex
I see, fair enough. Apart from that, enjoying the tool.

